# Best books for discussions on the Canon and against the Apocrypha



## Pergamum (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,

What are the best resources for a discussion on the canon of Scripture (Protestant versus Catholic), including arguments against the Apocrypha.

Newer works would be preferred, and works that are not overly polemic and who take the Catholic assertions seriously and do not distort them needlessly. I would like to see much quoting of primary sources.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 17, 2010)

I've not read it myself, but I've heard James White say many times that if you want to dialogue with Romanists about the canon and the Apocrypha, that you must read_ The Old Testament Canon of the New Testament Church and Its Background in Early Judaism_ by Roger Beckwith.

Amazon.com: The Old Testament Canon of the New Testament Church and Its Background in Early Judaism (9780802836175): Roger Beckwith: Books


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm currently reading _The Canon of Scripture _by F F Bruce. It is very good from what the early church fathers believed should be in the canon.


----------



## louis_jp (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not a newer work, and so does not reflect recent scholarship, but a book that takes the other side seriously, deals with conciliar decisions, etc., and basically covers all the arguments that are still made on either side, is Whitaker's "Disputations on Holy Scripture." According to the jacket, this book "provided the basis for the first chapter of the Westminster Confession...."


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 18, 2010)

You absolutely have to read Whitaker. He was a master, as even Bellarmine himself admitted. However, the best set of books available for modern discussion are the works by David King and William Webster entitled simply "Holy Scripture."


----------

